# Trimmer



## Catlettsl (Aug 24, 2017)

Hey guys...

I'm in the market for a string trimmer. Want to use it for edging around flower beds, fence line and light touch up around the sidewalk.

I want the Echo PAS 225 but don't want to spend that much right now. Can you recommend a good unit from the big box stores? I'm thinking going battery powered unless you guys advise not to. I have 10k of lawn and probably 40 mins of edging and trimming tops.

Units I'm considering: 
Ryobi 40V Straight shaft 
Ryobi 2 cycle 
Toro 2 cycle 
Troy Built straight shaft 
...or whatever you guys suggest.

Thanks


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Also check out the Milwaukee M18 String Trimmer.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

I have the Ryobi 40v straight shaft. I've found it perfectly adequate for weed whacking and bed trimming and edging. I have two batteries, of which I'll go through 1.5 per trim, mow and blow. I also have the blower and hedge trimmer (the standalone, not the attachment).

The ONLY thing I don't like about the Ryobi is that you're limited to .080 line. Yes, the head will take .095 (I think), however the motor isn't meant to spin something that thick. I've had the most success with the vortex-type line. It seems to last longer than the other stuff I've tried.


----------



## Rackhouse Mayor (Sep 4, 2017)

I don't recommend any of them, unfortunately. I've owned Ryobi and Troy Built on your list. I now own Stihl with no regrets. Buy once, cry once.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Catlettsl said:


> Hey guys...
> 
> I'm in the market for a string trimmer. Want to use it for edging around flower beds, fence line and light touch up around the sidewalk.
> 
> ...


If this is a temporary solution until you buy that PAS or other multi-tool system, then just go cheap and it is what it is.

Personally, I'm in the "buy once..." camp but I find myself wishing I had bought a Stihl KM Instead of my FS110R.


----------



## OutdoorEnvy (Sep 27, 2017)

If you can't afford a new Stihl or Echo then get a used one. I repair and tune up lawn equipment on the side and a good used Stihl or Echo is hands down still better than buying the other stuff in the $100-140 range new. You can find an Echo SRM-225 in the $125-150 range that's a year or two old. I've been using an SRM-225 for 5 years now and it's been great. You have a lot of trimmer work to do. Buy something that can handle that kind of workload for years. Not one season.


----------



## Catlettsl (Aug 24, 2017)

You are 100% correct. Just haven't been able to find a used one in my area. 


OutdoorEnvy said:


> If you can't afford a new Stihl or Echo then get a used one. I repair and tune up lawn equipment on the side and a good used Stihl or Echo is hands down still better than buying the other stuff in the $100-140 range new. You can find an Echo SRM-225 in the $125-150 range that's a year or two old. I've been using an SRM-225 for 5 years now and it's been great. You have a lot of trimmer work to do. Buy something that can handle that kind of workload for years. Not one season.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Buy once, cry once. Just my $0.02. Stihl or Echo, and get the R&R Landscape blade.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

@Catlettsl 
I have a PAS 225. I use the trimmer, edger, and blower attachments. It's a great unit. I love it.
But I'd be lying if I told you that I didn't have thoughts about a dedicated blower. And I'm not crazy about the curved edger that is used in the PAS system. 
Have you considered the Echo 58V? I very nearly went that route. Battery power is a plus in my opinion, especially if you don't have thick plants to cut. Of course, time / charge is an issue, but I've found that I can trim much quicker with an Echo unit compared to others I've used (Not sure why; I may just be getting more skillful  )
When I was researching the 58V, I read that the PAS attachments could be used with the 58V, even though that isn't an 'authorized' practice. I have no idea what is true or smart on the matter, but it is something you may want to look into


----------



## Catlettsl (Aug 24, 2017)

I've read some good reviews about the Echo battery powered trimmer. I think I'd want a stand alone blower also. 


social port said:


> @Catlettsl
> I have a PAS 225. I use the trimmer, edger, and blower attachments. It's a great unit. I love it.
> But I'd be lying if I told you that I didn't have thoughts about a dedicated blower. And I'm not crazy about the curved edger that is used in the PAS system.
> Have you considered the Echo 58V? I very nearly went that route. Battery power is a plus in my opinion, especially if you don't have thick plants to cut. Of course, time / charge is an issue, but I've found that I can trim much quicker with an Echo unit compared to others I've used (Not sure why; I may just be getting more skillful  )
> When I was researching the 58V, I read that the PAS attachments could be used with the 58V, even though that isn't an 'authorized' practice. I have no idea what is true or smart on the matter, but it is something you may want to look into


----------



## Catlettsl (Aug 24, 2017)

What about the battery 58V Echo? 


SCGrassMan said:


> Buy once, cry once. Just my $0.02. Stihl or Echo, and get the R&R Landscape blade.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Catlettsl said:


> What about the battery 58V Echo?
> 
> 
> SCGrassMan said:
> ...


I am not familiar, but for yard tools I like gas.


----------



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

social port said:


> @Catlettsl
> I have a PAS 225. I use the trimmer, edger, and blower attachments. It's a great unit. I love it.
> But I'd be lying if I told you that I didn't have thoughts about a dedicated blower. And I'm not crazy about the curved edger that is used in the PAS system.
> Have you considered the Echo 58V? I very nearly went that route. Battery power is a plus in my opinion, especially if you don't have thick plants to cut. Of course, time / charge is an issue, but I've found that I can trim much quicker with an Echo unit compared to others I've used (Not sure why; I may just be getting more skillful  )
> When I was researching the 58V, I read that the PAS attachments could be used with the 58V, even though that isn't an 'authorized' practice. I have no idea what is true or smart on the matter, but it is something you may want to look into


I am basically going to buy the Echo Pas 225 trimmer but not the bundle. I want an edger and they have a straight shaft edger I might pull the trigger on. Is the blower worth anything useful on this unit in your experience?


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

@Killsocket 
Not to be too squirmy on the matter, but it kind of depends on what you are looking for.
For me, equipment is just a tool. So my standard is: Does it get the job done? And yes, the Echo PAS blower attachment easily takes care of my clippings, and it helps me take care of the occasional leaf (though I have very, very few). How would it handle a yard full of leaves? I don't know, but I don't see why it wouldn't work.

I think that the blower attachment gets a bad rep because a) it honestly looks strange and b) might seem underpowered. That's not an issue for me because I tend to like strange and I am really only blowing grass clippings off of my driveway.

If you are accustomed to a serious blower, when you start up the Echo attachment blower, you may think that it is a novelty item. It depends on what your used to, your current needs, and your expectations.

But that is my experience and hope that helps you some. I bought mine from an Echo dealer. If you go that route, staff might let you see what the blower will do with a little trial run outside the store (Not everyone is willing to spend 400 plus dollars on this stuff, so make them 'sell' it to you).

I've found that one's preferences in equipment and brands tends to be more intensely subjective and personal than, say, preferences for preM, fertilizer, and may even turf.

Case in point :lol:


----------



## mrigney (Jun 6, 2017)

Can I second the Milwaukee M18? I'm not saying it's superior than the Stihl gas powered. But. For the general work that gets done around a residential yard it's more than adequate (and handles heavy stuff pretty well). I got mine last year when Home Depot ran a special on it...threw in a blower for free. I actually think they're running the same special right now. So M18 string trimmer, M18 blower, and includes a 9.0 Ah battery. Of course, the other thing that put me over the edge was that I already own a couple of other things in the M18 line. But, even in isolation, I think the Milwaukee is a more than adequate solution.


----------



## marshtj (Apr 9, 2018)

Just checked out HD, they also have a combo special with the hedge trimmer. I don't know if I could ever give up my backpack blower.


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

I too have an Echo SRM-225 and clarify it is the best purchase I have ever made.


----------

